# Sculpted burlap scarecrow



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I just finished a new piece. Thought I would share it. Its a display piece only, not really a prop. Its a smaller version of the head im using for my scarecrow for the display this year


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey neat! What's it sculpted from? I mean, is it a stiffened burlab, or is there a skull armature underneath it?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

There is a skull I cast under there. The burlap is stiffened. Once you start folding the wet burlap and such it doesn't really want to stay down on the skull very much. After it is all dry the only real contact points are the top of the head and the cheek bones really. At this point the burlap is hard like plastic.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a nice piece krough. Good job on the folds and painting.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

The shading is great. It makes the prop. Is it airbrushed?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

It is both airbrushed and painted with a brush by hand.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Krough, What is it stiffened with?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's pretty cool, Krough.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job, just like eveything else you do!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you all


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice job! Nothing gets me in the mood for Halloween more than a cool scarecrow!

(or a headless horseman!)

Good job Krough


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

nice head job! *snicker


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the way that lady thinks!


----------



## gooner (Sep 24, 2012)

That's awesome man I love it


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice piece indeed. Would love a "how to".


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Like this Alot! Good job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool! He has a skeletal look to him, very nice paint job on this guy.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

awesome as always, krough, very moody. The barbwire necktie is a nice touch...


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love the way you shaded it. Great job!


----------

